# why does my Mona keep barking at her food bowl?



## USMCxJames (Dec 19, 2010)

it's become almost a habitual thing for her. It started off innocently once in awhile but now it seems like she's constantly barking at her food and keeps trying to tip over the food bowl while she's eating at the sametime. Is this a phase or something I need to correct now?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Do you mean she barks at the empty bowl?
I was wondering if she somehow connected barking with food being put in the bowl in the past, so now she thinks if she barks more food will appear?


----------



## USMCxJames (Dec 19, 2010)

sorry I should have specified that she only barks when there's food in the bowl.

It's almost like she's playing around with her food. I'm not sure if I should consider this normal and classified as childs play or be genuinely worried.

What can she possibly be trying to do or say with her barking at her food?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a new one to me. I wonder if she might have been scared by her bowl. I wonder if a change to plastic or ceramic bowl might help.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Good possibility, Rob, if it's stainless steel maybe she is seeing her reflection in the bowl


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't know, but my first name is Mona so I'm stopping in to say fine name. :

My dog barks occasionally at emptiness in a room -- not often, but every once in a while. He also barks at things out of place at times -- like if the vacuum cleaner is out or the television is on pause. 

Has your dog always been on the same food? I'm thinking perhaps if it is a new food she may not like it so much. Or does she have a new bowl? Is it metal? She may see herself in it.


----------



## USMCxJames (Dec 19, 2010)

she's been fed the same diet since I've had her.

Her own reflection in her food bowl might be a good possibility. She'll playfully bark and scratch at her food bowl.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Since you confirmed it is a metal bowl, I bet she is either seeing her reflection, or shadows as she moves her head in and out of the bowl. While she might not have done it in the begining, as she get's older they start to notice new things. Our Logan is a shadow chaser and that is exactly what he does when he watches shadows. Try a plastic bowl to see if it makes a difference.


----------

